# Coolest Snowcat Ever?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

that thing is the shit


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is pretty effin' awesome. You wouldn't have the constantly breaking down and leaving in stuck in the middle of nowhere problem that snowmobiles are notorious for.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hella cool. Nice find. Started checking out vids on his other project cars also...

Gymkhana 2 is frickin' ridiculous...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ya, he definitely knows how to spend his money.

I'm sure most of you have seen this video as it is pretty old but it's relative so I'll post it up too!
YouTube - Subaru Rules!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm doing that to my STi... lol

That's awesome!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Is that a dealer-installed option? lol


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Is that a dealer-installed option? lol


Only in locales above the arctic circle hah.:laugh:


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats bad ass. Subies FTW!!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

drifting with tracks that is awesome!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Those Mattracks are so expensive. That setup cost him minimum of $20,000...And if he got the top of the line model, it's more like $24,000 or so.

Must be nice to be super rich.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not too mention, he didn't pay full retail for that setup. Almost certainly didn't. I am sure it still wasn't cheap...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

subaru used the car at the sema show. i'm sure they provided some "assistance" since they are using for their display.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Love that thing!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

this is why i want a subie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Those Mattracks are so expensive. That setup cost him minimum of $20,000...And if he got the top of the line model, it's more like $24,000 or so.
> 
> Must be nice to be super rich.


If any of us normal people did that to our cars it would cost much more than an STi itself. I'm sure Block didn't spend a cent of his own money on this though... he goes through cars in a couple weeks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Those Mattracks are so expensive. That setup cost him minimum of $20,000...And if he got the top of the line model, it's more like $24,000 or so.
> 
> Must be nice to be super rich.


at least hes rich for a reason.. the mans got skills


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

That shit is so sick.


----------

